# Hebrews 6, Ruth Carter and Larry Flynt



## Eoghan (Sep 5, 2011)

I was intrigued at hearing that Larry Flynt made some sort of profession of faith after talking with Ruth Carter.

What intrigued me was a subsequent interview on air in which he denied being born again just getting carried away with the moment. 

The staggering bit is that a well known christian then argued with him that he was born again because they were there and heard him! Can anyone confirm this story or shed some light on the anecdote.

I find the idea of arguing that someone is born again when they show no signs whatsoever AND argue they were just responding impulsively at the time - well ludicrous! [oh it was an illustration in a sermon on Hebrews 6 and "passengers" in the church]


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 5, 2011)

You could probably spend some time with a Google search and find more about this particular case. A cursory look at Ruth Carter Stapleton's wiki page reveals, in addition to her being a female evangelist, she may have been involved in some kind of charismaticism as well as possibly some kind of new agey belief with the reference to "inner healing." 

The insistence that Flynt must be "born again" because he claimed to be at one time is the teaching of "eternal security"--a bastardization of the Reformed teaching of the perseverance of the Saints. This may not be very popular in Scotland, but it is quite popular in the USA (although usually not with Pentecostals.) It is most often associated with the "classic" era of dispensationalism and Dallas Seminary in particular, up to maybe the 80's. It has waned since then, and with few exceptions those in this camp are only published by third rate publishers and are often now self-published.

At its most extreme (as with Zane Hodges and Bob Wilkin of the Grace Evangelical Society) the teaching is that if you ever "truly believed" (usually defined as bare mental assent to the facts of the gospel, with no need of repentance other than a momentary change of mind about Jesus) you cannot be lost no matter what you do, even if you become an atheist, as Flynt now claims to be.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 6, 2011)

I think of the parable of the sower where the seed is respectively eaten, withers and choked. The current preaching is believe on the Lord Jesus and accept Him as Lord and Saviour. Biblically I thought it was REPENT and BELIEVE in that order?

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

I did google but could only find Ruth and Larry on Today soon after his profession - before the "impression" wore off.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 8, 2011)

Apparently the interview was on Larry King - have not managed to get any further though


----------

